# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  General Area Maps

## middernacht

So I've started a Campaign based on an AU of the Old Kingdom Books by Garth Nix. 

First session was last Thursday and it is going swimmingly. And by swimmingly, I mean at least one character is running about in their underwear.

Anyways, I've been hand-drawing some general area maps for some of the places my players will be visiting. This is what I have done thus far:



Holehallow, which is basically a sunken graveyard filled with funerary boats.



The Ruins of the Abhorsen's House, which is on an island surrounded by two enormous waterfalls.

----------

